# My ex-wife was killed (not really...  this is humor)



## Grenadier (Nov 1, 2006)

Now before everyone starts machine-gunning the "Report to Moderator" button, this is not a real person.  I repeat, this is not a real person.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't kow why a line from a Guns n Roses song is now running though my head

I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I knew I miss her 
So I had to keep her 
She's buried right in my back yard


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 1, 2006)

I just hope, for her sake, that the broom wedged itself in the _tree_!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 1, 2006)

years ago my (recent) ex  was helping me clean out the apartment we'd been sharing.  i was finishing the kitchen when she came in and asked me for a broom.

i couldn't help myself.  i said...

"i though you told me you already had a ride home"

some day i'll be mature enough to be embarrassed for having said that.  today is not that day.


----------



## donna (Nov 1, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> I just hope, for her sake, that the broom wedged itself in the _tree_!


 

:lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

Some how I see my ex wife like that, wonder why


----------

